# Cherche Ram pour ibook G4



## veronique (16 Juin 2012)

hello
 Ou puis je acheter 256 ou  512Mo  ram ( ou plus si c'est installable....) pour un ancien ibook G4?
 qqn aurait-il une vieille barette dans un coin?

merci d avance


----------



## Le Visiteur (8 Juillet 2012)

veronique a dit:


> hello
> Ou puis je acheter 256 ou  512Mo  ram ( ou plus si c'est installable....) pour un ancien ibook G4?
> qqn aurait-il une vieille barette dans un coin?
> 
> merci d avance



Bonjour Véronique,

Je ne sais pas si votre question est toujours d'actualité, mais voilà quelques infos.
J'ai personnellement fait "évoluer" mon iBook G4 PPC 1,33 Ghz de 256Mo à 1Go de mémoire RAM et je ne regrette pas une seconde.

Voir la pièce jointe 101342
Voir la pièce jointe 101352


J'ai trouvé la barre mémoire chez Crucial. Faites bien attention au modèle d'iBook G4 lorsque vous aller faire votre choix !!

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/?gclid=CIK...le_fr&ef_id=t5pO0QXQa2cAAAkC:20120708172721:s 

À vous de jouer.


----------



## tsss (9 Juillet 2012)

veronique a dit:


> hello
> Ou puis je acheter 256 ou  512Mo  ram ( ou plus si c'est installable....) pour un ancien ibook G4?
> ....



Salut,
pour ton G4 tu peux monter à 1 Go de mémoire en ddr PC2700, tu en trouveras de partout plus ou moins cher.


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2012)

Mais surtout prenez de vraies marques, pas de no-name d'assembleur PC.


----------

